# Value of a rolleiflex



## canon_SLR

Hello, I was wondering what the value of a rolleiflex 4x4 made in germany would be in brand new condition used like 30 times. have hard case and looks super my dad had this question he got it from his dad and said that he never rarly used it and this camera looks to be like it came from the factory.


----------



## Mitica100

I would need to know a few things before pricing your Rollei:


is it gray or black?
does it have the Tessar 60/3.5 or the Tessar 60/2.8?
does it have a 1/500 or a 1/300 shutter speed (fastest)?
what condition is it in?
is glass free of scratches (even superficial ones like cleaning marks)?
what is the taking lens serial number?
Let me know the above and I'll try to suggest a fair price for you.


----------



## canon_SLR

1. grey and green
2.every thing seen on lense heidosmat 1:2,8 / 60 (top lense)
3. nfc dont know where the shutter speed is i think i found it if so 500
4. like it came from the factory perfect.
5 yes
6.5405918


every thing from bottom lense xenar 1:3,5 / 60 schneider- kreuznauch

this cam was made in germany


----------



## Mitica100

canon_SLR said:
			
		

> 6.5405918
> 
> every thing from bottom lense xenar 1:3,5 / 60 schneider- kreuznauch


 
Just a few thoughts:

Serial number as indicated does not exist in the Rollei database of serial numbers. Make sure it's the serial number atop of the camera and not the one on the lens.

Based on the lens I can tell you it's a later model, post 1957. That's when they introduced the SK lenses.

My opinion on the price of this little camera, with everything tip-top shape and clean glass:  $180.00 to $225.00

Hope this helps.


----------



## Philip Weir

Just a bit of help to "Mitica 100" I have a Rollei with a 2.8 lens and it's a "PLANAR" not a "TESSAR" If I understand, and I'm no authority, some models also were produced with the "XENOTAR" 2.8 lens. One just sold on Ebay Australia with a faulty winding mecanism for $355 [aussie dollars]
www.philipweirphotography.


----------



## Mitica100

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> Just a bit of help to "Mitica 100" I have a Rollei with a 2.8 lens and it's a "PLANAR" not a "TESSAR" If I understand, and I'm no authority, some models also were produced with the "XENOTAR" 2.8 lens. One just sold on Ebay Australia with a faulty winding mecanism for $355 [aussie dollars]
> www.philipweirphotography.


 
Ha! And I thought I knew the Rolleis!  

Anyway, is your Rollei a 4x4 (aka Baby Rollei)?


----------



## Philip Weir

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Ha! And I thought I knew the Rolleis!
> 
> Anyway, is your Rollei a 4x4 (aka Baby Rollei)?



Nobody's perfect Mitica100 [well, except me of course] Mine is a 6x6, a great camera which I've had for about 40 years.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Recall paying about 100 USD for mine without the case or any accessories. That seems a little high now. It&#8217;s pretty clean but not mint, has the Xenar 1:3.5/60 lens, 500 shutter speed, s/n 2002907, this model was made between 57-61 (?) I think.


----------



## terri

Dang. There it is again! I meant to steal that from you while we were in DC, Jeff....but oddly, you wouldn't turn your back long enough while I was looking at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rolleistef

ooh my gosh that camera is soo cute. I wish I had one, but 127 films are getting impossible to find (got to order them in Germany or so), and anyway, my Rollei T is just wonderful....


----------



## nealjpage

Where does a guy find a flash system like that?  I have a Yashica LM and need a flash for it, but haven't been able to figure out if there's a way to modify a standard hotshoe for it


----------



## Jeff Canes

nealjpage said:
			
		

> Where does a guy find a flash system like that? I have a Yashica LM and need a flash for it, but haven't been able to figure out if there's a way to modify a standard hotshoe for it


 
It really nothing special, does your camera have a plug for PC cord? If it does then all you need is a flash with that option, or can get a PC to hot shoe cord that way you can use a cheap flash, that&#8217;s that I did with this setup

similar to what I am using


----------



## nealjpage

Sweet.  I'll look at it one of these days....Haven't taken any shots with it lately


----------



## Rolleistef

is it possible do diy one from a camera hot shoe?


----------



## depinto

I have a rolleiflex Franke and Heidecke German Camera
It is dual lense and the bottom lens reads, "Carl Zeiss Nr1679538 Tessar 1:3,5 f=75mm." The top lens reads, "Heidosmat 1:2,8/75 2467783."

It's black, no scratches on glass and attached is a link to 2 pictures of it:

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dcam0133qw7.jpg
http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dcam0130kl7.jpg

Please any information on what this item is worth will help me out.

Thanks in advance,
-DePinto


----------



## tempra

depinto said:


> I have a rolleiflex Franke and Heidecke German Camera
> It is dual lense and the bottom lens reads, "Carl Zeiss Nr1679538 Tessar 1:3,5 f=75mm." The top lens reads, "Heidosmat 1:2,8/75 2467783."
> 
> It's black, no scratches on glass and attached is a link to 2 pictures of it:
> 
> http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dcam0133qw7.jpg
> http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dcam0130kl7.jpg
> 
> Please any information on what this item is worth will help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> -DePinto




I would check the serial number of the camera (not the lens as you have in your post) against this list http://www.rolleiclub.com/cameras/tlr/info/serial_numbers.shtml then do a search on ebay for that model in the completed items view - you need to be signed in to ebay to do it, under advanced search


----------



## BriPriUK

Hi
Baby Rollies are great cameras, and 127 film is still readily available. I've got some links and tips on my website at

http://secalis.co.uk/P127/Tips.html

Brian Price


----------



## tomlin

An old thread, I know. If anyone reads this I would like to know the value of my Rolleiflex Baby Gray:
Serial number: 2000001 (first ex of this model?)
Fine optics, the shutter works ok.
The self timer works but seems to hang now and then.
Limited movement of the focusing knob, it is a bit twisted, I guess someone has dropped it on this side.
No idea if the counter works, haven't tried it with film, nothing happens when I insert the film spool and
moves "the film" forward by the film advance knob.

Regards

Tomas


----------



## Mitica100

tomlin said:


> An old thread, I know. If anyone reads this I would like to know the value of my Rolleiflex Baby Gray:
> Serial number: 2000001 (first ex of this model?)
> Fine optics, the shutter works ok.
> The self timer works but seems to hang now and then.
> Limited movement of the focusing knob, it is a bit twisted, I guess someone has dropped it on this side.
> No idea if the counter works, haven't tried it with film, nothing happens when I insert the film spool and
> moves "the film" forward by the film advance knob.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomas



Hi Tomas,

Your Baby Rollei Gray model is the very first one made in 1957. I believe it could be the very first Gray Baby ever, which could make it very collectible! I would keep the camera as is, don't run film in it so you keep it as unused as you can. Of course it can be fixed but that can be quite expensive. You might even contact Rolleiflex directly in Germany and let them know you have the very first Baby Gray! 

Best,

Dimitri


----------



## tomlin

Ok, I didn't know Rolleiflex still existed. I'll get in contact with them. Thanks for your answer!

Tomas


----------



## Mitica100

You are quite welcome Tomas.

Dimitri


----------

